# Protecting insect collections from dermestids



## GiantVinegaroon (Feb 19, 2009)

How exactly would I repel dermestids from my insect collection?  Right now I'm using strips of Hercon Vaportape 2 that we were given but I'm assuming I can't get one for my own for free from my prof.  I'd really like to know some method ASAP as I have a giant water bug glued in a plastic box that I would absolutely HATE to see get devoured by any dermestids.

I guess my questions would be if Hercon Vaportape 2 is cheap and are there any home products one can use to repel dermestids.  I also have read about moth balls protecting collections but I'd be worried about damaging the specimens with the chemicals and ineffectiveness as I didn't seem the source reliable(some 4H for kids site)


----------



## El Viejo (Feb 19, 2009)

I heard moth balls from both my high school biology teacher and college entomology prof. The ento prof said to heat the blunt end of a straight pin, and stick that into the moth ball. The heat will melt the ball enough to allow the pin to sit in there. Then just stick the pin into the case where you are storing the insects. I did learn one thing, styrofoam will melt if it comes in contact with moth balls, so be careful if you keep them in any kind of a styrofoam box. As for effectiveness, all I can say is that my critters were safe as long as I kept the balls in there. I can't answer anything about effects on your specimens, but I didn't notice any with mine. If you have something easier than that, I would go with it, as those moth balls were a pain to deal with.
Good luck with it.


----------



## GiantVinegaroon (Feb 20, 2009)

El Viejo said:


> I heard moth balls from both my high school biology teacher and college entomology prof. The ento prof said to heat the blunt end of a straight pin, and stick that into the moth ball. The heat will melt the ball enough to allow the pin to sit in there. Then just stick the pin into the case where you are storing the insects. I did learn one thing, styrofoam will melt if it comes in contact with moth balls, so be careful if you keep them in any kind of a styrofoam box. As for effectiveness, all I can say is that my critters were safe as long as I kept the balls in there. I can't answer anything about effects on your specimens, but I didn't notice any with mine. If you have something easier than that, I would go with it, as those moth balls were a pain to deal with.
> Good luck with it.


i havent had much experience with moth balls so i thought they were just cotton ball like and you could stick a pin through 'em.  Sadly my giant water bug is glued with silicone glue in a plastic box.  i don't want to try removing it and finding out the hard way that it doesn't work.


----------



## lukatsi (Feb 20, 2009)

I use paradichlorbenzole, which is sold as Naphtalene or Globol. It has a very strong odour, and a gramm is enough for a drawer for several months. Damages styrofoam, maybe it's the ingredient of mothballs, too.


----------



## GiantVinegaroon (Feb 20, 2009)

lukatsi said:


> I use paradichlorbenzole, which is sold as Naphtalene or Globol. It has a very strong odour, and a gramm is enough for a drawer for several months. Damages styrofoam, maybe it's the ingredient of mothballs, too.


what about corkboard?


----------



## Vulgaris (Feb 20, 2009)

These things are a pain when collecting wasp nests, too

What I do is keep on top of my collection. Check it every day for signs of the beetles, and if I see any sign of them (black specks underneath the nests (poo), or holes eaten in the nests) I freeze them all for at least 24 hrs to kill the beetles/larvae


----------



## GiantVinegaroon (Feb 21, 2009)

Vulgaris said:


> These things are a pain when collecting wasp nests, too
> 
> What I do is keep on top of my collection. Check it every day for signs of the beetles, and if I see any sign of them (black specks underneath the nests (poo), or holes eaten in the nests) I freeze them all for at least 24 hrs to kill the beetles/larvae


Well I don't think that will come in handy once my collection grows larger lol.  but thanks I'll keep that in mind with my water bug and wasp!


----------



## LeilaNami (Feb 21, 2009)

..Eat them first? ;P 

I always had to mount them in a sealed display case to protect my juicy rotten tarantula from being eaten (and stopping the smell of rotting pickles)


----------



## GiantVinegaroon (Feb 21, 2009)

LeilaNami said:


> ..Eat them first? ;P
> 
> I always had to mount them in a sealed display case to protect my juicy rotten tarantula from being eaten (and stopping the smell of rotting pickles)


You'd be surprised what these little guys will do to get to food.  They will find a way.

But seriously, should I eat my dermestids or the collection? :}  jk obviously


----------



## LeilaNami (Feb 21, 2009)

ScottySalticid said:


> You'd be surprised what these little guys will do to get to food.  They will find a way.
> 
> But seriously, should I eat my dermestids or the collection? :}  jk obviously


The collection of course!  They'll be crispy like crackers. Put a little chocolate fondue on them and you're set!

Well they haven't found a way into the displays yet. Ants are more of a problem on my end.


----------



## GiantVinegaroon (Feb 21, 2009)

LeilaNami said:


> The collection of course!  They'll be crispy like crackers. Put a little chocolate fondue on them and you're set!
> 
> Well they haven't found a way into the displays yet. Ants are more of a problem on my end.


Wow I never realized they can be snacks on a pin.

And I guess it makes sense that ants are more of a problem.  After all, you ARE in Texas as it says under your name.


----------



## lukatsi (Feb 21, 2009)

> what about corkboard?


Corkboard and polifoam are OK.


----------



## LeilaNami (Feb 22, 2009)

ScottySalticid said:


> Wow I never realized they can be snacks on a pin.
> 
> And I guess it makes sense that ants are more of a problem.  After all, you ARE in Texas as it says under your name.


stupid fire ants...the only creature I can hate :wall:


----------



## GiantVinegaroon (Feb 22, 2009)

LeilaNami said:


> stupid fire ants...the only creature I can hate :wall:


Seen the hills while on vacation in South Carolina.  I dare not go near them.


----------



## LeilaNami (Feb 22, 2009)

I think I've sat in their beds a good handful of times.  Not pleasant


----------

